# How can I tell a good machete blade?



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to buy a machete. $14-$35 price range around here. I know the cheapy is probably soft steel but _how_ do I know? Can I look for something to determine if I am buying trash or if I am buying something that _might_ last?
Shopping sources range from Meijers to Rockys Outdoors.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Cold steel if your looking for a real workhorse, but stuff like you'll find at the hardware store is only good for light work around the house


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Or get an Ontario for 20$


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

What steel alloy is used in the blade and what is the hardness? What you want is a high carbon alloy with a reasonable hardness number. Too soft and the edge won't hold up, too hard and it's likely to shatter/break. My knowledge of steel applications/alloys is mainly limited to those used in stamping dies and molding, so this is just a rough guess based on my experience...I'd guess somewhere in the 40's HRC for hardness. Some alloys would probably be ok at higher hardness hardness numbers, but I don't know that for certain.

One thing I can tell you is that a typical hand file is around 60 HRC, so with a little experience you can get a rough idea of how hard a given material is by how easily the file cuts it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Same as in their other blades, not sure what it is but it holds a nice edge and has good flexing qualities, I'm thinking spring steel of some kind.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm no metallurgist so I'll stay out of the hardness conversation.

I will say that regardless of whether it holds an edge or not, you'll take nice hard swipes at things _especially if it has dulled._

For safety's sake, there's 2 key things. Make sure the machete has a full tang so it doesn't snap and hurt you. I've broke more then one partial tang and I refuse to even keep anything but a full tang around anymore (since I have a son and don't want him encountering a break). The other thing is to make sure you can attach some wrist strap. Somehow, those machete's really like to jump out of your hand.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sofasurfer said:


> I want to buy a machete. $14-$35 price range around here. I know the cheapy is probably soft steel but _how_ do I know? Can I look for something to determine if I am buying trash or if I am buying something that _might_ last?
> Shopping sources range from Meijers to Rockys Outdoors.


There are a couple of brands that have great reviews and two of them can be purchased from BassProShops for under $30 ..

*Gerber:* http://basspro.com/Gerber-Gator-Machete/product/99877/

*SOG:* http://basspro.com/SOG-SOGfari-Machete-18/product/10219342/

*ColdSteel:* http://www.coldsteel.com/machetes.html (click to see video of machete being made and tested)

There are others, but, just as others have said, you want a blade that is flexible so that it bends and springs-back easily without breaking, you want one with full-tang (the blade material goes to the end of the handle-area) and you want one that holds an edge very well.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Everything I've ever gotten with "Geber" on it I still have.
Tough stuff.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd pass on the SOG, they feel klunky somehow.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The only machete I have is an Ontario Knife Co. machete marked "US Property". It is heavy duty and seems to be built to last a life time. I sharpened it up and found it to be much more powerful than I ever anticipated. I am pretty sure I could chop down a small tree with it (maybe even a not-so-small tree).


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

www.machetespecialists.com

For the money, you can't beat Tramontina. I am a knife snob, wouldn't touch a modern Cold Steel or Gerber product on a bet, but have 5 Trams and am happy with them all.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I own the Sogfari 18, was out back clearing some brush and testing the blade with some moderate abuse. I broke three 1/2 quarter size chunks out of the blade. It has a lifetime warranty so they will replace it. But I think I will keep looking for one that will hold up. 

Machetes aren't that expensive, buy one and take it out and beat the crap out of it. If it hold up, you got a good one! I have one that has to be thirty years old, put it through hell and it keeps on tickin. No idea what brand it is but that one is now strapped to the outside of my BOB.


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

we make ours out of lawn mower blades they work great and are cheep all ya got to do is get one grind a edge on it and duck tape a handle or use the holes that are in it to bolt one on or drill better holes in it they dont were out and if you lose it or other problems than you just make another one


----------



## Lindyann42 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the first machete my dad ever bought me. It was five bucks brand new, from Colombia. Real spring steel blade. No nicks or chips. But, the Ontario is a good one, have one. Heavier, chops a lot better. Kinda can do some axe type chopping with the Ontario.


----------

